# Sferaebbasta fuori da The Voice, Freccero minaccia le dimissioni



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2019)

*Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.

Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero*, il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni*, poi rientrate, dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero* (poi rientrate), il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni* dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.



Continuo a non capire le responsabilità dell artista .

Lui va in un posto a suonare che è certificato per 400 persone e il proprietario per sopperire al costo elevato fa entrare 1500 persone con relativa tragedia. 

Mi metto nei panni di Sfera e continuo a non capire, se mi pagano vado in posto a suonare ma non sono certo responsabile di quello che il locale fa. E' come se avessero servito arsenico per sbaglio nei cocktails e si additasse a lui la resposabilità del bar e della fornitura dello stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero* (poi rientrate), il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni* dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.



cioè, i parenti protestano perchè questo tizio stava cantando in discoteca, ed è successo il patatrac....

c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. lui cosa c'entra????

e se c'era su un disco dei queen andavano a protestare con loro?? 

ma perchè non protestano con loro stessi per aver lasciato andare i loro figli al concerto di uno sfigato allora? nessun senso...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero* (poi rientrate), il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni* dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.



Io lo manderei ai lavori forzati, e le catene che porta al collo gliele attaccherei ai piedi. Altro che The Voice


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io lo manderei ai lavori forzati, e le catene che porta al collo gliele attaccherei ai piedi. Altro che The Voice



Questo è un altro discorso. Ma che responsabilità può avere lui? Se fosse successo ad un concerto dei Greta? i famigliari avrebbero chiesto il boicottaggio di tutti i loro concerti ?


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè, i parenti protestano perchè questo tizio stava cantando in discoteca, ed è successo il patatrac....
> 
> c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. lui cosa c'entra????
> 
> ...



L'idea di base è che il cantante organizza male gli eventi per lucrare. Fissava i concerti alla stessa ora per farne due la stessa sera (molti se avessero saputo che il secondo era tardi non sarebbero andati). Se non fossero stati così tanto in attesa non sarebbe successo.
A questo si aggiunge il fatto che il mmmm (non so sinceramente che tipo di "artista" è) ha adoperato la strage per farsi pubblicità. Nelle uscite successive c'era infatti il comunicato suo di condoglianze e affini seguito dalla data del suo prossimo concerto.......


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire le responsabilità dell artista .
> 
> Lui va in un posto a suonare che è certificato per 400 persone e il proprietario per sopperire al costo elevato fa entrare 1500 persone con relativa tragedia.
> 
> Mi metto nei panni di Sfera e continuo a non capire, se mi pagano vado in posto a suonare ma non sono certo responsabile di quello che il locale fa. E' come se avessero servito arsenico per sbaglio nei cocktails e si additasse a lui la resposabilità del bar e della fornitura dello stesso.



Quello che dici è giusto, ma va considerato un fatto, che Sferaebbasta è diventato famoso al grande pubblico solo “grazie” a quella tragedia.
Non è certo colpa sua, ma di sicuro gli ha dato visibilità 
Prima era conosciuto fra i ragazzini e i fan di quella nicchia musicale, dopo è diventato un personaggio conosciuto più o meno da tutti.
Essere chiamato in un programma come The Voice sulla Rai, per giunta come giudice/insegnante, era abbastanza fuori luogo


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero* (poi rientrate), il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni* dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.



Tutti i nomi della giuria eccetto Morgan sono vergognosi, la rai vuole lanciare la sfida a X Factor mettendo al primo posto il trash e non la musica e quindi sarà super seguito come i vari Grande Fratello e co. Ma la scelta di eliminare Sfera perchè "ommioddo, è un dEmOniO a ucCiSo i Miei fiGli1!!" rientra nella piena mentalità bigotta all'italiana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è giusto, ma va considerato un fatto, che Sferaebbasta è diventato famoso al grande pubblico solo “grazie” a quella tragedia.
> Non è certo colpa sua, ma di sicuro gli ha dato visibilità
> Prima era conosciuto fra i ragazzini e i fan di quella nicchia musicale, dopo è diventato un personaggio conosciuto più o meno da tutti.
> Essere chiamato in un programma come The Voice sulla Rai, per giunta come giudice/insegnante, era abbastanza fuori luogo



No no ti sbagli di grosso.. FIDATI che fa sold out in posti da 4/5mila persone da anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2019)

Personaggio che deve scomparire dai media pubblici e privati, a prescindere dai fatti di cronaca.
Lo stesso vale ovviamente per la Lamborghini (ci sono tanti siti dedicati in cui può dare il meglio di sè).

Può darsi che la giustificazione sia bigotta e perbenista.. ma se il risultato è l'eliminazione della visione di questo personaggio, il fine giustifica i mezzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire le responsabilità dell artista .
> 
> Lui va in un posto a suonare che è certificato per 400 persone e il proprietario per sopperire al costo elevato fa entrare 1500 persone con relativa tragedia.
> 
> Mi metto nei panni di Sfera e continuo a non capire, se mi pagano vado in posto a suonare ma non sono certo responsabile di quello che il locale fa. E' come se avessero servito arsenico per sbaglio nei cocktails e si additasse a lui la resposabilità del bar e della fornitura dello stesso.



Dai lollo non scherzare..uno staff serio di un artista controlla la location e non mi dire che non sapevano che erano stati venduti biglietti per il triplo dei posti (o vuoi dirmi che il locale ha fatturato loro sui 400 posti e gli altri 1100 se li sono tenuti?)

Inoltre se uno spettacolo deve iniziare alle 10 e tu ancora non sei presente a mezzanotte è inevitabile che nel locale inizi a serpeggiare malumore e a crearsi un clima sbagliato..

Possono anche non esserci responsabilità penali (ammesso non siano coinvolti nel discorso biglietti) ma quelle morali..

Mi chiedo la RAI cosa pensasse di fare con quella giuria li, programmata per fare polemica


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero*, il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni*, poi rientrate, dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.


Saggia decisione e complimenti a Salini.

Per chi dice "eh ma lui che c'entra", ricordiamo che questo pochi giorni dopo la tragedia si vantava dei tatuaggi che c'aveva sulla fronte e nelle sue """canzoni""" è portatore di messaggi rozzi e violenti. In Rai, tv di servizio pubblico, è inaccettabile che si dia visibilità ad uno del genere. No comment su Freccero, che in conferenza dava degli imbecilli a tutti vantando di volere una tv di qualità e poi spende UN MILIONE di euro per questa robaccia proponendo certi nomi.


----------



## sacchino (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero*, il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni*, poi rientrate, dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.



Non che gli altri giudici siano dei maestri di educazione civica.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso. Ma che responsabilità può avere lui? Se fosse successo ad un concerto dei Greta? i famigliari avrebbero chiesto il boicottaggio di tutti i loro concerti ?



Ma non è per quello, nei suoi testi ci sono allusioni a droga e violenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> L'idea di base è che il cantante organizza male gli eventi per lucrare. Fissava i concerti alla stessa ora per farne due la stessa sera (molti se avessero saputo che il secondo era tardi non sarebbero andati). Se non fossero stati così tanto in attesa non sarebbe successo.
> A questo si aggiunge il fatto che il mmmm (non so sinceramente che tipo di "artista" è) ha adoperato la strage per farsi pubblicità. Nelle uscite successive c'era infatti il comunicato suo di condoglianze e affini seguito dalla data del suo prossimo concerto.......



ah ok allora ha un senso la cosa, grazie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ho letto che Asia Argento è una delle candidate per sostituirlo.. Ah bè allora...


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sferaebbasta non sarà uno dei coach* della prossima edizione di *The Voice*, in partenza martedì 16 aprile 2019 su Rai 2 e condotto da Simona Ventura. Una decisione fatta dall'amministratore delegato Rai, *Fabrizio Salini*, e dovuta alle proteste dei parenti delle vittime coinvolte nella tragedia avvenuta alla discoteca Lanterna Azzurra a Corinaldo, nel mese di dicembre, dove doveva esibirsi proprio il trapper dai capelli rossi.
> 
> Una scelta che non è andata bene al direttore di Rai 2, *Carlo Freccero*, il quale ha litigato pesantemente con Salini ed, assieme alla casa di produzione del talent, ossia Freemantle, *ha minacciato le dimissioni*, poi rientrate, dal secondo canale della tv di Stato. Sferaebbasta, dunque, sarà sostituito, e non farà parte della (molto discussa) giuria che prevederà anche Morgan, Elettra Lamborghini e Gue Pequeno.



Ma cosa doveva giudicare sta capra?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai lollo non scherzare..uno staff serio di un artista controlla la location e non mi dire che non sapevano che erano stati venduti biglietti per il triplo dei posti (o vuoi dirmi che il locale ha fatturato loro sui 400 posti e gli altri 1100 se li sono tenuti?)
> 
> Inoltre se uno spettacolo deve iniziare alle 10 e tu ancora non sei presente a mezzanotte è inevitabile che nel locale inizi a serpeggiare malumore e a crearsi un clima sbagliato..
> 
> ...



Fidati che non è cosi, ti pagano tu vai li e fai quello per cui sei pagato. Altrimenti mi pagassero pure per produrre le serate nei locali affittati. 

Fidati che è il mio lavoro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma non è per quello, nei suoi testi ci sono allusioni a droga e violenza



Ci sono sempre stati, Beatles, Pink Floyd, Rolling Stone.. De Andrè.. potrei andare avanti ore.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Asia Argento è una delle candidate per sostituirlo.. Ah bè allora...



Sta cretina sempre in mezzo alle palle sta.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre stati, Beatles, Pink Floyd, Rolling Stone.. De Andrè.. potrei andare avanti ore.



Beh, infatti De André non mi piace


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> L'idea di base è che il cantante organizza male gli eventi per lucrare. Fissava i concerti alla stessa ora per farne due la stessa sera (molti se avessero saputo che il secondo era tardi non sarebbero andati). Se non fossero stati così tanto in attesa non sarebbe successo.
> A questo si aggiunge il fatto che il mmmm (non so sinceramente che tipo di "artista" è) ha adoperato la strage per farsi pubblicità. Nelle uscite successive c'era infatti il comunicato suo di condoglianze e affini seguito dalla data del suo prossimo concerto.......



Marco, lascia perdere. Fidati. Non è cosi


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Marco, lascia perdere. Fidati. Non è cosi



No ma non esprimevo un'opinione mia, riporto quello che si leggeva in giro. 

Io penso che ci sia un po' di tutto. Circostanze e cattiva gestione dell'evento. Alla fine se il pontino non regge quel carico ci vuole qualcuno fuori che dica alla gente di non salirci così. Se devo individuare la causa sta là.

Su Sfera.. non mi interessa molto. Non ascolto il suo genere e trovo comunque che questi programmi televisivi, per quanto avvicinino alla musica, siano esempio lampante di una società dove si va tutti alla tv a guardare chi suona, ma poi esistono sempre meno scuole di musica, sempre meno pianoforti e chitarre nelle case...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Febbraio 2019)

ammazza che bel cast di giudici. Sicuro che lo guardo.


----------

